# SOC David Fegyo (SEAL) - 05 OCT 14



## Blizzard (Oct 9, 2014)

> It is with great sadness that we announce the passing of David A. Fegyo, 30, on 05 October 2014.
> 
> Chief Petty Officer Fegyo enlisted in the U.S. Navy and reported to Naval Recruit Training Command, Great Lakes, Illinois on 8 July 2002. On 1...2 September 2002, he completed Basic Training and reported to Quartermaster “A” School for two months.
> 
> ...


Chief Fegyo succumbed to his battle with cancer Sunday.  Godspeed, Chief!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 9, 2014)

RIP, Chief Fegyo.  I am glad your suffering is over.

Fuck cancer.

What a shitty way to lose a warrior, especially one as young as Chief Fegyo.


----------



## CDG (Oct 9, 2014)

RIP Chief.  It really sucks to lose someone as talented and experienced as this to something like cancer.  Goddammit.


----------



## ZmanTX (Oct 9, 2014)

Rest in peace Chief.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 9, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Chief!

Thank you for your service.

I utterly detest cancer!


----------



## 104TN (Oct 9, 2014)

Crazy young to have accomplished so much only to have his life cut short.

RIP Chief.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you for all your sacrifices, Chief. 

May God grant peace to his wife and daughter.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 9, 2014)

Rest easy, Chief. Vaya con Dios.


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 9, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Chief.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 9, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Chief.
We have the watch.


----------



## Dame (Oct 9, 2014)

Rest in peace, Chief.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Chief.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 13, 2014)

Rest in Peace, Chief, and Hand Salute.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 13, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Chief.


----------



## JHD (Oct 13, 2014)

May he rest in peace.  I am glad his suffering is over.  Prayers for his wife and child.  Oh yeah, f--- cancer.


----------



## HALO99 (Oct 14, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------

